# Springtail culture feeding problem



## philipee32 (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm trying to feed them but every time the fungi starts to rapidly take over the substrate like in 2 days. I'm not sure what to do I know the springtails need moisture. Does using charcoal eliminate this problem? I've tried using rice and brewers yeast to feed them.


----------



## darts.in.a.den (May 2, 2016)

what do you mean?
You do know that springtails eat the mold not the food itself?


----------



## philipee32 (Jul 2, 2015)

Because it dominates the substrate or do you just let it take over? Because my container is small and it took over about a fourth of it and I just threw the dominated portion away. It seemed like the fungus engulfed the springtails themselves.


----------



## darts.in.a.den (May 2, 2016)

you might be putting to much in , don't feed again until mold starts to clear


----------



## philipee32 (Jul 2, 2015)

Alright that was another thought I had I put maybe 20 rice or rices? Idk and a pretty thin line or yeast my seconded go but still too much I suppose. That culture hardly has any springtails left now. But I ordered a new one online should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Just a few pieces of rice as well as a pinch of yeast once a week works well for us.


----------



## cwebster (Mar 5, 2016)

We have had an active happy springtail culture for over two years. I just used charcoal and Joshs springtail food and an initial,pinch of yeast and a enough distilled water to cover the charcoal. Once every few weeks i sprinkle more if Joshs food in and i never have any problems or have to do anything else although i lift the top once or twice per day for ventilation. They are in a plastic shoe box.


----------



## theeternalstudent (Jul 26, 2015)

In my personal experience, overfeeding is a much greater issue than underfeeding. I would add a little bit of your food (rice/brewer's yeast), and see how many days it takes them to devour it. Then you can figure out how much to feed them weekly. I feed about 4 teaspoons of brewer's yeast to a 6 qt sterlite container once a week. On the otherhand, I had one that I meant to throw away but never did (mite issues), but then when I checked on it a few months later when I remembered about it, it was doing fine (granted this wasn't on charcoal but ABG and cardboard)!


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

i bought a springtail breeding kit from neherp and its all charcoal.

NEHERP - Bug Breeding Supplies & Kits
NEHERP - Springtail Care & Breeding Information

edit: more info
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/94348-3-micron-filters-why-how-where.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html#post585620


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

We currently culture on two medias-Charcoal/Coco Coir-Sphagnum, our Coco Cori cultures are sold locally and really do well, the Charcoal Cultures are what we ship "they just hold up better in transit".

All cultures have a 1/4" Sphagnum base to retain moisture just incase you cant get to them often, we also have crushed Live Oak mixed in as well. We keep them moist not over saturated. 

As far as feed goes we have our own mixture we use a pinch of once per week. We keep all our cultures in our 75 degree constant temp custom bug cabinet which easily holds 25 cultures on the 6 small drawers and masters in the larger. This cabinet also holds our Isopod cultures as well as Dwarf Roaches. 

We have been experimenting with an all in 1 Isopod food over the last 4 months and have come up with an amazing mixture they absolutely destroy! 

All in all just do what works for you.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

One note, if you choose to use the 0.3 Micron wafers make sure you culture in a container that is air tight or you are just throwing away money.


----------



## philipee32 (Jul 2, 2015)

The springtails arrived today I think they're dead tho sigh..


----------



## laura0474 (Nov 5, 2013)

Give them some time to settle from shipping. They probably will be ok. I just feed a pinch of yeast about once a week or if I see its all gone.


----------



## philipee32 (Jul 2, 2015)

You were right there alive


----------

